# Knob repair



## gonzo (Dec 10, 2017)

A couple of years ago my band saw fell off of my pickup. A knob on it was broken and I have only now repaired it.
I cut the threaded stud out of it and manufactured the knob part.
I could have just purchased a new knob at a fraction of the $10 I spent on aluminum, but it was the exercise that mattered.


----------



## coffmajt (Dec 10, 2017)

nice work


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 11, 2017)

gonzo said:


> A couple of years ago my band saw fell off of my pickup. A knob on it was broken and I have only now repaired it.
> I cut the threaded stud out of it and manufactured the knob part.
> I could have just purchased a new knob at a fraction of the $10 I spent on aluminum, but it was the exercise that mattered.
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## RandyM (Dec 11, 2017)

Great job! Now you'll have to polish the rest of the machine.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 11, 2017)

I wouldn't call it a repair.  It's definitely an upgrade!


----------

